# Missed Period



## VI LeLe (Dec 2, 2012)

okay soo i had sex on november 1st and november 3rd my period came...i have not have any sex between november 3rd till now in december...my period was suppose to come again on december 1st but it didnt come...i took a test on december 2nd and it came out negative..what cout that mean?


----------



## Simplyperfect (Nov 19, 2012)

This happens all the time to me i waste so much money on pregnancy test because i want to become pregnant so bad and i cant. All it is, is ur cycle is changing u should have your period by wed.. If not give it another week then make an appointment at the doctors to get free test done instead of spending money on one.. Good luck


----------

